

Turn drab data into sexy IOS charts - cannybuzz
http://www.shinobicontrols.com/blog/posts/2012/02/27/turn-drab-data-into-sexy-charts/

======
cannybuzz
Thank you and I've just changed the headline.

Here are also some great examples to look at:

<http://www.shinobicontrols.com/shinobicharts/product-tour/>

------
pedalpete
with a headline like that (and in all caps as well) I expected to actually see
a chart on the page. This needs more show, less tell.

